
Show HN: Thicket – Back up your policy arguments with research - ropeladder
https://thicket.io
======
ropeladder
Thicket is a platform for rigorous thinking about policy.

What should you think about a what that politician is saying? On Thicket you
can browse argument maps that others have created--and backed up with direct
links to research papers. Thicket puts your beliefs about policy in context,
connecting them to relevant academic research and to opposing arguments.
Thicket is aimed at students, researchers, journalists, and everyone
interested in politics and public policy.

I recommend starting with the video introduction since there aren't really any
sites quite like it: [https://thicket.io/about#intro-
video](https://thicket.io/about#intro-video)

Examples of Thicket in action:

[https://thicket.io/List/11426361746953](https://thicket.io/List/11426361746953)
\- Public vs Private Currencies

[https://thicket.io/List/11425711571394](https://thicket.io/List/11425711571394)
\- Immigration

[https://thicket.io/List/11425711242115](https://thicket.io/List/11425711242115)
\- Universal Basic Income

There are, however, plenty of sites doing similar things:

[https://sequiturs.com/](https://sequiturs.com/)

[http://en.arguman.org/](http://en.arguman.org/)

[http://www.truthmapping.com](http://www.truthmapping.com)

[http://debategraph.org](http://debategraph.org)

[http://metacademy.com](http://metacademy.com)

[https://learn-anything.xyz/](https://learn-anything.xyz/)

...but nobody else combines published research with an argument builder.

Tech stack: vue + D3js; node + express; ArangoDB

